# Eiskalt und unhöbar ? CPU-Lüfter für i7-860



## martinheck1 (12. September 2010)

*Eiskalt und unhöbar ? CPU-Lüfter für i7-860*

Hallo zusammen,
ich als stiller Mitleser mache mir in letzter Zeit schon einige Gedanken über die Temperaturen meiner CPU. Es ist ja bekannt das Prime95 und boxed-Lüfter kein gutes paar sind. Aber Temps von jenseits der 85°C-Marke haben mir dann doch zu schaffen gemacht. Ganz zu schweigen von der Geräusch-Kulisse 
zum Thema:
Da ich ein echter Silent-Fan bin(aber trotzdem nicht viel Ahnung von Luftkühlung habe) und trotzdem gerne übertakten will, stellt sich die Frage: Wie soll das vernünftig gehen ohne Wakü ?!?!

Zuerst dachte ich an den _Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B_, aber ich habe gelesen das die Backplate auf dem P55A-UD4 nicht passt und Lötstellen beschädigen würde. Die Lösung wäre nur eine extra Backplate.

Anforderungen:
maximale Höhe: 175mm -> 140mm Lüfter -> leise
kompatibel zu P55A-UD4 -> Sockel 1156
PWM-Anschluss, da der Lüfter übers MB geregelt werden soll.
sehr leise und kalt

Meine Fragen sind jetzt:
Was für einen Kühlkörper 
Welcher ist der leiseste Lüfter (der CPU geeignet ist) überhaupt ? 120/140mm
der Preis sollte moderat bleiben, so um die 50-60 €


----------



## Ahab (12. September 2010)

*AW: Eiskalt und unhöbar ? CPU-Lüfter für i7-860*

Der leiseste 140mm Lüfter wäre wohl der Silent Wings USC 140mm. Der dreht bis 1000 Umdrehungen und ist selbst auf diesem Level noch sehr leise, bei 600 unhörbar. Das ist nur leider kein PWM Lüfter. Bei deinem UD4 müsste es aber möglich sein den CPU Lüfter auch via Spannung zu regeln oder?  

Als Kühler würde ich den neuen HR-02 von Thermalright empfehlen. Der kommt auch mit sehr geringen Drehzahlen klar. Alternativ wäre noch der Prolimatech Armageddon zu nennen, der kommt meiner Meinung nach aber nicht an den HR02 ran.

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/a515551.html 

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/a557104.html


----------



## TheFeenix (12. September 2010)

*AW: Eiskalt und unhöbar ? CPU-Lüfter für i7-860*

Ich würde dir den EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn ans Herz legen. Ist der beste Luftkühler inkl. Lüfter bis 50€.
EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn (Sockel 775/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3) Preisvergleich bei gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland


----------



## elohim (12. September 2010)

*AW: Eiskalt und unhöbar ? CPU-Lüfter für i7-860*

Thermalright HR-02  und der Silver Arrow würden in Frage kommen, die haben beide PWM 140mm fans dabei. ansonsten ist die auswahl an 140er pwm lüfter etwas mau glaub ich.

Thermalright Silver Arrow - Multiplatform CPU Kühler

sonst würdest du auch ne exzellente Lösung bekommen wenn du die dir den Prolimatech Megahalems mit ein oder zwei  BeQuiet SilentWings 120mm PWM laufen lassen würdest.
hier kannst du den Mega Shadow mit besagtem Lüfter zusammen bestellen:  

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Mega Shadow "Be Quiet! PWM Edition"

die gleiche Kombo mit dem Megahalems wäre knapp 10€ günstiger...


----------



## Ahab (12. September 2010)

*AW: Eiskalt und unhöbar ? CPU-Lüfter für i7-860*



TheFeenix schrieb:


> Ich würde dir den EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn ans  Herz legen. Ist der beste Luftkühler inkl. Lüfter bis 50€.
> EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn (Sockel 775/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3) Preisvergleich bei gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland



Das ist aber mit Sicherheit nicht der Leiseste. Der Megahalems wäre noch ein Kandidat! Der ist auch ab 45€ zu haben.


----------



## martinheck1 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Eiskalt und unhöbar ? CPU-Lüfter für i7-860*

Also zum HR-02 muss ich saegn: das ist ja ein Monstrum. Der passt bei mir mit 2 Lüftern eher weniger. Das LianLi B10 ist kein wirklich großes Case.

Ich glaube die Kombination aus Megahalems + 2x BeQuiet SilentWings 120mm PWM gefällt mir am bisher am besten.
Wie läuft das eigentlich mit zwei Lüftern ? wird bei Megahalems ein Y-kabel mitgeliefert ?
EDIT: Gibts eigentlich n' großen Unterschied zwischen dem Armageddon und dem Megahalems ? Rein optisch würde ich persönlich ja den Armageddon vorziehen...


----------



## elohim (12. September 2010)

*AW: Eiskalt und unhöbar ? CPU-Lüfter für i7-860*



martinheck1 schrieb:


> Also zum HR-02 muss ich saegn: das ist ja ein Monstrum. Der passt bei mir mit 2 Lüftern eher weniger. Das LianLi B10 ist kein wirklich großes Case.
> 
> Ich glaube die Kombination aus Megahalems + 2x BeQuiet SilentWings 120mm PWM gefällt mir am bisher am besten.
> Wie läuft das eigentlich mit zwei Lüftern ? wird bei Megahalems ein Y-kabel mitgeliefert ?



ne da wird nix mitgeliefert. musst dir sowas hier mitbestellen:

PWM Y-Kabel - 30 cm

die kombo sollte auf jeden fall sehr leise bleiben...


----------



## Ahab (12. September 2010)

*AW: Eiskalt und unhöbar ? CPU-Lüfter für i7-860*

Also der HR02 sollte problemlos ins Case passen.   Und 2 Lüfter müssten da auch gar nicht drauf, denn der ragt nach hinten ein Stück raus, sodass der Hecklüfter quasi am Kühler dran ist.

Der Megahalems wird ohne Kabel oder Lüfter ausgeliefert. Prüfe mal im BIOS ob du den CPU Lüfter auch per Spannung regeln kannst! Das spart Zeit, denn dann wäre die Auswahl an Lüftern weitaus größer.


----------



## Schleifer (12. September 2010)

*AW: Eiskalt und unhöbar ? CPU-Lüfter für i7-860*

also ich hab jetzt noch keine zwei Lüfter über nen Y Adapter ans Mainboard angeschlossen. Allerdings hab ich mir mit der Kombination 2x140mm Silent Wings per Y an den einen, und 2x120mm Silent Wings per Y an den anderen Anschluss meine guter alte Scythe Kaze Master (Lüftersteuerung) zersägt.
Wär schade ums Board, wenn du dir so den Lüfteranschluss kaputt machst.

Btw: Die einleitenden Sätze mit "Bin silent Fan" und "Boxed Lüfter" fand ich schon ganz geil


----------



## martinheck1 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Eiskalt und unhöbar ? CPU-Lüfter für i7-860*

Ja, ich sehe man kann ihn nach Spannung regeln. Aber ich sehe: Der Vorteil eines 140mm Lüfter bringt nur 2°C Vorteil gegenüber dem 120mm.

Siehe:
Link Kühler RoundUp 2010

Ich glaube ich besorge mir jetzt doch den HR-02 und ja was denn ?

Ist der Silent Wing 140mm bei 1000U/min kühler als der 120 PWM bei 1500U/min ???

Für's Gehäuse würde ich dann sogar die LianLi 120mm Lüfter durch die BeQuiet Silent Wings 120mm 3pin ersetzen...


----------



## martinheck1 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Eiskalt und unhöbar ? CPU-Lüfter für i7-860*



Schleifer schrieb:


> Btw: Die einleitenden Sätze mit "Bin silent Fan" und "Boxed Lüfter" fand ich schon ganz geil



Äh joo.... Ok als ich denn PC im März gebaut habe, war's mir nicht ganz klar was das für'n pfeifender Propeller im Sommer ist  Abgesehen davon hatte ich damals nicht mal mehr Moneten mehr für nen Kühler.
Aber ich will ja jetzt "richtiger" Silent-Fan werden (wenn ich mal groß bin werd ich Silent-Fan)


----------



## elohim (12. September 2010)

*AW: Eiskalt und unhöbar ? CPU-Lüfter für i7-860*

nochmal als ergänzende info:

ich stand vor dem selben problem und hab mich für den Thermalright Silver Arrow entschieden. 
der hat halt 2 gute, leise 140er pwm Lüfter im Lieferumfang für 65€. Ich hab beide lüfter via steuerung auf minimum laufen und höre so gut wie nix bei sehr guter Kühlleistung. 
Der Vorteil des HR-02 gegenüber dem Silver Arrow ist, das er mit nur einem Lüfter effektiver kühlt, mit 2 Lüftern ist der S.A. besser.
der hr-02 mit nem 120er silentwings pwm wäre für dich vielleicht die eleganteste Lösung?
Am Ende ist es aber dann Geschmackssache, sehr gut und leise sind die hier im Thread genannten Kühler allesamt mit entsprechend leisen Lüftern.
die etwas 'kleineren' Kühler wie der Megahalems oder Venomous X sind ebenfalls ausgezeichnet, halt ein paar grad C weniger kühl als die grösseren hr-02, silver arrow oder noctua nd-h14....


----------



## Ahab (12. September 2010)

*AW: Eiskalt und unhöbar ? CPU-Lüfter für i7-860*

Ich würde den HR02 mit dem 140er Silent Wings kombinieren. Dieser ist bei voller Drehzahl noch etwas leiser als der 120er bei 1500 Umdrehungen. Und wenn da 2° nur durch den Lüfter zu holen sind, nimm die doch mit?!  Viel teurer als der 120er ist der 140er ja nicht. Für wirkliche Stille musst du den 120er dann sowieso auf 7V drosseln. Bei 1500 Umdrehungen ist selbst der beste Lüfter nicht unhörbar.


----------



## Fandevarth (17. September 2010)

*AW: Eiskalt und unhöbar ? CPU-Lüfter für i7-860*

Ich kann Dir aus eigener Erfahrung nur den Matterhorn Kühler von Alpenföhn empfehlen. Ich betreibe den Kühler zwar auf einem AM3 Board aber ich muss sagen wirklich TOP! Der Lüfter läuft im IDle laut Speedfan mit 550 U/min und bei Load mit 900-1100 U/min. Also genau das richtige wenn man die stille liebt^^

Hoffe konnte Dir helfen.


----------



## PEG96 (19. September 2010)

*AW: Eiskalt und unhöbar ? CPU-Lüfter für i7-860*

Also der Unterschied is minimal ich glaub der 140mm is 1grad besser


----------



## Kyoss (23. September 2010)

*AW: Eiskalt und unhöbar ? CPU-Lüfter für i7-860*

Ich habe einen

Thermalright Venomous X (Sockel 775/1156/1366) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

mit

Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL-2, 120x120x25mm, 1400rpm, 96m³/h, 20dB(A) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland.

Ist zwar kein PWM-Lüfter, ab alles echt leise und voll kühl. Mir war auch wichtig, dass alles mit meinen 4x 2GB Ripjaws zusammenpasst.


----------

